# Direct sound output v2.2.10error



## mahendran (Feb 26, 2005)

dear friends,

recently i am facing some problem in using windows media player.i am not able to pay any songs. iam using win xp sp2.

following is the error message

direct sound out put v2.2.10 error

 Bad Direct Sound driver.please install proper driver or select another device in configuration.

error code.88780078

i had tried to uninstall the sound driver and reinstall the  same.it works properly.but after retarting,same error appears.

can someone help me?


----------



## swatkat (Feb 26, 2005)

check that "Windows Audio" service is enabled in the Windows XP Services. Go to Start>Run and type *services.msc* and press Enter, and check the service name *Windows Audio service* ( process name will be AudioSrv in XPHome and svchost.exe -k netsvcs in XPPro ), the status should be Automatic.........



try reinstalling DirectX....
*www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

also give details about ur motherboard, soundcard etc....some soundcards need to have SP2 patch for them to work properly....

also, for winamp u can do this overcome this problem, change the Output Plugin ( in Preferences ) to WaveOut......


----------

